
Building Android Apps with Scala and Intellij - DanielRibeiro
http://nevercertain.com/index.php/2011/02/scala-android-intellij-win-part-1-prerequisites/
======
samstokes
Tantalisingly hints that the next posts in the series will cover more ground,
but doesn't link to them. Here they are:

* [http://nevercertain.com/index.php/2011/02/scala-android-inte...](http://nevercertain.com/index.php/2011/02/scala-android-intellij-win-part-2-simple-build-tool/)

* [http://nevercertain.com/blog/2011/02/18/scala-android-intell...](http://nevercertain.com/blog/2011/02/18/scala-android-intellij-win-part-3)

* <http://nevercertain.com/blog/2011/05/04/robospecs>

------
jbrechtel
Unfortunately, I have yet to write the promised testing post. The main ground
I wanted to cover there was the legwork getting IntelliJ to run focused tests
and whatnot.

Overall the situation has gotten much better thanks to the awesome guys
working on the IntelliJ Scala plugin (details:
<http://blog.jetbrains.com/scala/>).

